# Eclipse Profiler Colorer 0.5.33: brauche Hilfe.



## tobiasbeil (7. Dez 2005)

Hi all.

Ich soll mithilfe des Colorer Profilers für Eclipse einen bestimmten Teil unser Projekts
analysieren auf Engpässe usw. Nur habe ich von einem Komilitonen den Tipp bekommen,
dass der aktuelle Profiler mit Eclipse 3.1.1 nicht läuft. Nun kann ich nicht abschätzen, ob
ich was falsch mache oder ob das Ding wirklich nicht läuft, denn Installieren lässt es sich
und es erscheint auch im Eclipse.

Dieser Profiler ist gemeint:
http://eclipsecolorer.sourceforge.net/index_profiler.html
http://sourceforge.net/projects/eclipsecolorer

Hat irgendjemand mal damit gearbeitet ?


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2005)

Läuft nicht ist eine tolle Fehlerbeschreibung!

Ich schreib mal hier rein, da muss ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Habe den Eclipse Colorer in der Version 0.5.33 und den Patch für Eclipse 3.1.
Achja und Eclipse 3.1 

Der Profiler wird angezogen, tauch im Run-Menü auf, aber da ich im Tomcat messen möchte muss ich ja einen Remote Profiler erstellen und wenn ich dort auf "New" klicke, dann kommt folgendes im Errorlog:


```
Message: Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".
```
und dieser Stacktrace:

```
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.eclipse.jdt.internal.debug.ui.launcher.LauncherMessages.getString(Ljava/lang/String;)Ljava/lang/String;
	at ru.nlmk.eclipse.plugins.profiler.launch.remote.ConnectTab.createControl(ConnectTab.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.showTabsFor(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:720)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.showInstanceTabsFor(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:639)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.displayInstanceTabs(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:519)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer$5.run(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:471)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:69)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.inputChanged(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.setInput(LaunchConfigurationTabGroupViewer.java:452)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationsDialog.handleLaunchConfigurationSelectionChanged(LaunchConfigurationsDialog.java:789)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationsDialog$3.selectionChanged(LaunchConfigurationsDialog.java:601)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$3.run(StructuredViewer.java:763)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.run(InternalPlatform.java:1044)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:783)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:44)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:148)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.firePostSelectionChanged(StructuredViewer.java:761)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer.setSelection(StructuredViewer.java:1453)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.Viewer.setSelection(Viewer.java:379)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationView.handleConfigurationAdded(LaunchConfigurationView.java:270)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationView.launchConfigurationAdded(LaunchConfigurationView.java:251)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchManager$ConfigurationNotifier.run(LaunchManager.java:1581)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.run(InternalPlatform.java:1044)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:783)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchManager$ConfigurationNotifier.notify(LaunchManager.java:1605)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchManager.launchConfigurationAdded(LaunchManager.java:806)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.writeNewFile(LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.doSave0(LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.java:233)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.core.LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.doSave(LaunchConfigurationWorkingCopy.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.CreateLaunchConfigurationAction.performAction(CreateLaunchConfigurationAction.java:75)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.AbstractLaunchConfigurationAction$1.run(AbstractLaunchConfigurationAction.java:103)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:69)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.AbstractLaunchConfigurationAction.run(AbstractLaunchConfigurationAction.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationsDialog$ButtonActionNew.run(LaunchConfigurationsDialog.java:1461)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationsDialog$1.widgetSelected(LaunchConfigurationsDialog.java:1430)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3080)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2713)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:809)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:787)
	at org.eclipse.debug.internal.ui.launchConfigurations.LaunchConfigurationsDialog.open(LaunchConfigurationsDialog.java:439)
	at org.eclipse.debug.ui.DebugUITools$1.run(DebugUITools.java:356)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:69)
	at org.eclipse.debug.ui.DebugUITools.openLaunchConfigurationDialogOnGroup(DebugUITools.java:360)
	at org.eclipse.debug.ui.DebugUITools.openLaunchConfigurationDialogOnGroup(DebugUITools.java:302)
	at org.eclipse.debug.ui.actions.OpenLaunchDialogAction.run(OpenLaunchDialogAction.java:80)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.Action.runWithEvent(Action.java:996)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:538)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3080)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2713)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1699)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1663)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:367)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:143)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:103)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:226)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:163)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:973)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:948)
```


----------



## tobiasbeil (8. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Läuft nicht ist eine tolle Fehlerbeschreibung!



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

es ging nciht um eine fehlerbeschreibung,
weil wenn es nicht läuft, gibts auch keine fehler.

es ging nur darum:



			
				tobiasbeil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat irgendjemand mal damit gearbeitet ?



nämlich dass sich leute melden, die das schon mal benutzt haben.


----------

